# I need a "truck gun" (and some opinions)



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

I have used quite a few different handguns for my truck/utility gun, but I've always had to be careful not to get them scratched, dinged, etc. Like this weekend I kept a Ruger Single Six .22 mag behind the seat in a soft case but it's too nice a gun to be beatin' around in the cab of a truck. I want to buy a handgun that I can dedicate to this purpose. I don't want a peice of junk, but don't want to put too much cash into it either being as it will be used exclusively for "truck duty". I would like to keep the following criteria in selecting one:

1. Has to be a double action revolver
2. Would prefer .35 cal. or larger
4. At least a 3" barrel , no longer than 6"
5. Price kept below $300

If you have any suggestions or experiences for this gun please respond. I want to have something bought within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

300$ may be iffy but check out charter arms revolvers or maybe a used taurus in a local gunshop


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

You should be able to find a used Ruger Security Six/Service Six, 4" or 2 3/4" for $300. You can probably even find a stainless at that price.

The Taurus 85 in stainless is also a best buy. My favorite is the 85CH, because I like DA-only revolvers.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to the gun show and pick up an old Taurus in SS and shoot it enough to get a feel for it and your good to go for $200 +or- a few bucks.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I see some Armscor revolvers floating around. There's also the used Taurii and you could also go with Charter Arms.

Just don't do it with a used Smith or Colt. You could find a nice Model 10 for that much, but it's just too nice to do that to.


----------



## mossy500camo (Jan 29, 2007)

TN Trapper said:


> 1. Has to be a double action revolver
> 2. Would prefer .35 cal. or larger
> 4. At least a 3" barrel , no longer than 6"
> 5. Price kept below $300
> ...


I have a ROSSI M972 357 mag. This gun comes in 4-6 in vented rib, ported stainless steel barrel. I have had mine for about two years now. ABSOLUTELY LoVe this gun.
Oh yeah! $240 brand NEW.


----------

